# A palavra GRAU para óculos



## Du_sud

Olá a todos!

Como dizer em inglês, francês e espanhol:

"Ela usa (óculos com) 3 graus de/para miopia em ambos os olhos" e, simplesmente, "Seus óculos de sol são também óculos de grau".


Procurei no WR mas não consegui encontrar.

Obrigado,

Du_sud


----------



## Que trem doido

Creio que seria:

"She uses glasses with three diopters of myopia in both of the eyes."

Mas "She uses glasses with three degrees (ou "three degrees of myopic severity") of myopia in both of the eyes." também é usada. O mais correto seria "three diopters".


----------



## Vanda

Aqui você encontrará algumas expressões em inglês e espanhol concernente ao assunto. Veja as "compound forms", depois é só mudar para o francês. (também nas formas compostas)


----------



## Du_sud

Vanda, já tinha visto a página do WR para _glasses. _Mas ela não traz exemplos para a minha pergunta.  
Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, mas não deixa de acrescentar alguma coisa, né?
Ah, e pegando a dica do trem, a palavra em francês é dioptrie.


----------



## Du_sud

Você poderia me falar como diria aquelas duas frases que eu perguntei então?


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Esse 'diopters', pelo que me lembro das minhas aulas de física, também existe em português - dioptria - creio que seja a maneira mais "formal" ou técnica de se dizer. 

Até.:


----------



## Outsider

Eu podia tentar adivinhar como se diz em francês e espanhol, mas acho que a melhor opção é abrir dois tópicos novos sobre o assunto nos fóruns de espanhol-português e inglês-francês. Se quiser, podemos tantar ajudá-lo a redigir as perguntas.

Entretanto, talvez nos possam ajudar aqui na tradução da sua segunda frase para o inglês:


Du_sud said:


> [...] e, simplesmente, "Seus óculos de sol são também óculos de grau".


----------



## Que trem doido

Eu diria

"Her sunglasses are also corrective glasses."


----------



## Arrius

Note the UK spelling *dioptre*.


----------



## Du_sud

Olá!

Seguindo sugestões, decidi colocar o thread no fórum English Only também. Obtive sugestões interessantes. Dêem uma olhada lá.
Agradeço a todos por suas dicas.


----------



## olivinha

Em espanhol se diz dioptría, palavra de uso tão comum como _grau_ o é em português.


> Que es dioptría: es la medida con la que se estima el poder de un lente, mientras más dioptrías tenga un lente mayor será la capacidad de hacer convergencia o divergencia de la luz.


O


----------



## Arrius

+ or - 2.50 dioptres is common but they can go up to 15, which lenses are like the thick bottom of a bottle.


----------



## Vanda

Aqui está o tópico. A maioria não faz idéia da palavra técnica, diferentemente de nós que usamos a torto e a direito. 

Arrius, we too use this expression óculos de fundo de garrafa!


----------



## Arrius

It was just a commonly used comparison, *Vanda,* not an actual term for such lenses, which is _pebble glasses_ or just _pebbles *(*_*pedregulhos*), whether doouble-convex for longsight, or glass balls with a concave surface scooped out on both sides for shortsight (*miopia*).  One sees them rarely now in this age of contact lenses and laser surgery.


----------



## Vanda

Ah! Ok, but we do say "óculos de fundo de garrafa".


----------



## Arrius

Os franceses o dizem tambem.


----------



## Sintra99

...e na Croacia dizemos "oculos de cinzeiro"


----------



## Du_sud

Pessoal! De novo, não podia imaginar que minha simples pergunta sobre graus para óculos daria "tanto pano pra manga" (another Brazilian expression for you, foreigners!  ) O assunto ainda está fervendo lá no fórum English Only. 
Realmente, Vanda, nós falamos disso a torto e a direito, mas para os anglófonos nativos a coisa é "outro babado". (risos)

Abraço a todos!


----------



## diversa

Du_sud said:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Como dizer em inglês, francês e espanhol:
> 
> "Ela usa (óculos com) 3 graus de/para miopia em ambos os olhos" e, simplesmente, "Seus óculos de sol são também óculos de grau".
> 
> 
> Procurei no WR mas não consegui encontrar.
> 
> Obrigado,
> 
> Du_sud


Em espanhol seria: Ella usa anteojos/lentes de tres dioptrías para miopía en ambos ojos.      Sus anteojos/lentes de sol son también con corrección.   Na última dentro de um contexto absolutamente coloquial você poderia dizer: Sus anteojos de sol también tienen "aumento". Mas o correto é falar em "corrección".


----------



## Du_sud

Obrigado por mais uma contribuição, em espanhol, diversa!


----------



## Arrius

She wears glasses/spectacles with lenses of (minus) three dioptres (Amer. diopters) for shortsight/myopia) in both eyes. Her sunglasses/dark glasses have the same prescription/ are also graduated.

Elle porte des lunettes aux lentilles de moins trois dioptries pour corriger sa miopie aux deux yeux. Ses lunettes de sol sont également munies de lentilles correctrices.

¿Pero porque "aumento", *diversa*, visto que  las lentes para la miopía _disminuyen_ la imagen?


----------



## diversa

Arrius said:


> She wears glasses/spectacles with lenses of (minus) three dioptres (Amer. diopters) for shortsight/myopia) in both eyes. Her sunglasses/dark glasses have the same prescription/ are also graduated.
> 
> Elle porte des lunettes aux lentilles de moins trois dioptries pour corriger sa miopie aux deux yeux. Ses lunettes de sol sont également munies de lentilles correctrices.
> 
> ¿Pero porque "aumento", *diversa*, visto que las lentes para la miopía _disminuyen_ la imagen?


 
Pelo menos aqui na Argentina na linguagem coloquial  as pessoas (o povo) falam em "lentes de aumento" quando fazem referência àqueles óculos com algum tipo de "corrección" mesmo que sejam lentes côncavas ou convexas. É claro que é um erro.


----------

